# Belt-drive bicycle.



## barracuda (Nov 12, 2011)

Ever seen one of these hard tire bikes? No idea what marque it is, but I guess you don't have to worry about oiling a chain. I found it hanging from a tree in the forest of the Santa Cruz mountains.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 14, 2011)

Sulley also had a belt drive bike he was trying to find out the manufacturer. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17885-Help-ID-this-bike
Possibly made by the same company, although the design is a lot different? In his last post on that topic, he mentioned checking an online archive (for a nominal fee) to find out the maker's name.

Dave


----------



## barracuda (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks, that's a useful thread. I've found a few other belt-drivers in my poking around, but no manufacturers as of yet. Here's some others:







The first one has a springer fork! The second one has a rear dropout setup quite a bit like mine. Both of them seem to be ridable toys more than bikes. (Don't mean that to sound judgemental.)

I'm gonna have a tough time matching that rear rim and tire, I think.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 14, 2011)

What size wheel or tire is on the rear?

Dave


----------



## barracuda (Nov 15, 2011)

I need to get back to my storage to measure the wheel, but you've given  me an idea - the back wheel looks pretty much like an old tricycle rim, so maybe that would be an option.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, I was thinking a front wheel the same size off a chain driven tricycle would work...it wouldn't have the pedal cranks or pedal crank hub...just the threaded bolt studs on each side like on the rear.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool bike, yea im still waiting for some info on mine, cant rush these thing they told me.  Sulley


----------

